# PASSIONATE63's build thread From past To present



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here are my builds for the past years.
































































































































i just fineshed the ecolines roof right before i posted this. i cut the roof short then took the side windows out. :biggrin: tell me what you think.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a little constructive critiscism.When you do your pics paste one....hit ENTER.That will put the next one UNDER the previous one.Scrolling side to side isnt much fun.And looks like you have modifying already built and painted diecast cars down pretty good.Ever work in plastic?


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GO, THIS LOOKS ALOT BETTER..
THOSES ARE SOME NICE RIDES THERE.


here are my builds for the past years.
















































































































































i just fineshed the ecolines roof right before i posted this. i cut the roof short then took the side windows out. :biggrin: tell me what you think.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i do but its hard to find diecasts out here in kingman. the shop i usta buy them from closed down. thanx bro . ill try to get them that way. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

my work space.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

updates on the econoline. ive striped out the seats and engine. soon ill put dimond plate in the suit up then put some audio and interior in. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

drive down to havasu its only 30mins aways...

or go online to scalesdream.com.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will do.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nothing much done today but soon homies very soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here are some builds id like to get my hands on.
























































































more on them later.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

alot of sick cars in that list man. Better save up for some of em though.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sure will boss. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

shit i havent been in here in ages. 

got two new builds. both are plastics, and ill have pics later. 

but ive got

1958 impala

1964 impala

oh and ive added a ford ranger to my die cast's.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

64 impala.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

58 impala


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im starting with my 58.

for now ill be using flat colors till ive got more money to spend.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and green paint tape.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i tapped off the top so it wouldent reaceve any red paint splatters.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

painted it up quick.( i did all im posting a few days ago.) just to let anyone that thinks it got done fast know. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i love detail in all i build, so i tryed my best at the undercarriage.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

then while the cars under carriage and frame were drying in full. i did up the engine carefully.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

when the paint dryed on everything , i fineshed off the engine.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

again here. i tryed my hand in detailed paint work.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

id painted this two nights ago. detailed the cords on the wheel wells. and painted the radiator and drive shaft.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the next morning i painted the trim around the front wind sheild mount. then when it dryed i mounted the windsheild. also i painted the side sheild trim mounts.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

then reapeted with the rear windsheild.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

after all was dry, i add part of the head lamps.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

then the clear piece. and the chrome covers.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

finaly i added the bumpers and grill. the camra wouldent stay steady so i started on my micro phone case. very clear shots from there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

then i started the tail lights and trims.also the chrome scoop on the top of the rear windsheild.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

after the trims,tail lghits and scoop were dry. i added part of the trims to the sides.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so far this is were im at. ill get back to the build up after the phoenix lrm show has come and gone. then ill have less stress and wieght on my sholders. i have painted the interior door panels and the fire wall to match. again the pic is unsteady. ill post better pics later.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks pretty good homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 2 2010, 08:01 PM~16776911
> *Looks pretty good homie
> *


thanks homie. just need to find some realistic stuff for the interior,sound system,hydro suit up and some wires. everything else ill be able to do after the show this weekend.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Builds are lookin good... we should get together some time.. since yours like 45mins from me.. i live in havasu.

i might have some hydro pumps and batts.

what show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 2 2010, 11:25 PM~16779867
> *Builds are lookin good... we should get together some time.. since yours like 45mins from me.. i live in havasu.
> 
> i might have some hydro pumps and batts.
> ...


the lrm show in phoenix this weekend. hey yea that be cool. im also setting a car and bike show up over here in kingman and will have modal car contest if your interested in joining in on the fun.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16780372
> *the lrm show in phoenix this weekend.  hey yea that be cool. im also setting a car and bike show up over here in kingman and will have modal car contest if your interested in joining in on the fun.
> *



nice.. yah let me know when that show u are puttin on. can trucks come to your show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2010, 07:41 AM~16782177
> *nice.. yah let me know when that show u are puttin on. can trucks come to your show.
> *


sure can. everyones invited.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 3 2010, 02:27 PM~16785705
> *sure can.  everyones invited.
> *



let me know.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here so better pics of detail.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cool man.. love the bel air... we should have a friendly buildoff man..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2010, 07:57 PM~16788723
> *cool man.. love the bel air... we should have a friendly buildoff man..
> *


that be tight. hey you should bring a few of yours to the show for fathers day. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

more on the 58 after phoenix


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

god damn i keep forgetting about this topic. been near a whole year since i done shit on my 58. been getting way to buisy on my bikes and reality. think ill finaly start to redo the 58 and maybe spy out a few more builds.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

while out of townt last week i purchased a impala wagon die cast car. am already planing some things for it soon. pics tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

1964 chevy impala wagon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

no updates cause im in the middle of moving. but.....TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn matt did not know you had a topic. i member way more cars this these at your pad.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> Damn matt did not know you had a topic. i member way more cars this these at your pad.


yea, the modal car forum was were i first started off on lil. but the bike bug bit me after a while.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

you need to check out the down II scale topic. come to phoenix we can have a two man model meeting.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> you need to check out the down II scale topic. come to phoenix we can have a two man model meeting.


will do for the tour show next year when ever they deside to set its date. might be bringing three bikes by the way its looking. may bring a few modal cars too.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking for an amt 72 chevy cheyenne truck. bitch is hard to find


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Decided to give my first child hood die cast a make over, so i tore it down and started redoing the interior. Here is my progress.

The truck.









I riped out the cheap plastic seats and dubcity speaker box, then removed the accelorator pedals.









I sanded the plastic suface with sand paper and decided to go with a hunter green felt for the floor board's.









I then sanded the back side.









I cut a rectangle out by measuring the wall.









I used quick grab rather then the common modal car glue, and spread a small layer of glue on the bottom half.









Then i stuck it in place.









I then cut and glued the sides in place.


















Here's a pic of the speaker box set in it's old place.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I cut the circles around the screw's off to make a flat surface, i may use the screw's later so for now ill leave them there. Then sanded the surface.









The floor board piece i cut a small hole in to stick the screw through.









after pasting the piece down.








and vise versa the other side.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I then started to create a custom centure consol to cover the fake mold one.(This is my first interior so please leave the hate out side my thread)


















I chose to go with the green felt for the consol aswell for this build, i also decided to use a sparkle yellow/gold for the trim's.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

The consol fit fine with a little pressure to hold it in plce while the glue dry'd.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lastly i capped off the top.









This was all done last night, stay tuned for more on this build, next time i will be putting on a new bench seat in place of the old sound box.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got more done last night, will post up in a bit.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Last night i started drawing up my new back seat for my truck's compartment, again i went all custom and decided to go all hunter green felt for it with gold trim's. 

Cut out the seat and topper.









I dident get photo's of everything, but you get the idea of what i basicly did. Here i made a thick bottom cut out so it lift's the seat up some, then cut and glued the green felt and gold trim's, last i glued some tinfoild to the bottom to give that mirror effect.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Then i cut and glued some thick foam on the bottom of the topper to set it in the place i want.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

After the topper dry'd i cut and glued the back's on.










Then i cut and glued the green felt and gold trim.










Tonight i will be starting on the driver side and passenger side seat's. Stay tuned.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gotta learn somehow right bro?! good start!! hit up tingos......i think its a nose hair trimmer he uses to cut the foam with.......thats what it looked like to me anyways, and thats what i use! LOL kind of a gross thought but it works!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> gotta learn somehow right bro?! good start!! hit up tingos......i think its a nose hair trimmer he uses to cut the foam with.......thats what it looked like to me anyways, and thats what i use! LOL kind of a gross thought but it works!


Thank's,those look bad ass, yea Tingo is who gave me the idea to do this, unfortunatly i dont have the chrome poster board. walmart here dosent carry it. May look on line for some, i wont worrie to much on perfection for this build cause it's my first, but on my next one ill go for better, i use this to cut my foam.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

micheals or hobby lobby has the chrome board in the scrap book section.......the nose trimmers are kinda like your scissors, but they are curved on the end for a round clean cut


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> micheals or hobby lobby has the chrome board in the scrap book section.......the nose trimmers are kinda like your scissors, but they are curved on the end for a round clean cut


Lol nither of those are located in my town. I know there's i micheal's in bullhead though,hour's drive .


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey man, builds are looking good! I like that you're diving right into custom, that's cool. One piece of advice, slow down a little, it looks like you're rushing a little I.e. the foil under the seats could be smoothes our more. Friendly advice from one Modeler to another! Keep u the good work!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT

Thanks bro, been trying to get chrome poster board instead, the foil dosent really give that mirror effect, also going to get some nose hair clippers for the round cuts.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Looking great matt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT need to redo the trucks interior, it came apart.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Since last time I was on here...years ago, I haven't done a redo of the interior yet, but I made the truck into a vert so you will be able to see the interior when it's redone.


----------

